

Echoly - Unlimited File Sync with Dropbox, Google Drive, SkyDrive, etc. - echoly
http://beta.echoly.com/

======
echoly
More details on how it works:

Echoly is a desktop application that can sync an unlimited amount of files
using your limited cloud storage provided by Dropbox, Google Drive, Microsoft
SkyDrive, etc.

Echoly works on two folders. The storage folder contains the files that you
want want to send to or receive from your peers. The shared folder is a folder
readable and writable by your peers and automatically synced with your peers
by Dropbox, Google Drive, Microsoft SkyDrive, etc. In the sender mode, Echoly
copies files from the storage folder to the shared folder until the specified
quota is reached. In the receiver mode, Echoly copies files from the shared
folder to the storage folder, and maintains a catalog of files in the storage
folder. The catalog file is written back to the shared folder, so the sender
knows which files have been downloaded, and then removes these files and
copies more files to the shared folder.

